# First Woodworking Project - DIY Stand for 125 gallon (PICS)



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep in mind I'm a complete newbie - I didn't even have a saw before this project. But I'm upgrading a 55 to a 125, and after enough lurking, I decided to take a stab at it myself.

Initially, the top and bottom frames.









The initial frame-up. Later this was changed to allow more access.









After figuring out that I needed plenty of front access, I redesigned to this...









Skinned with 1/4" plywood


















After first coat of stain (red chestnut)...









The final product



























Overall, I'm happy with the build. It's very level and sturdy. However, I'm not happy with the finish. It feels rough in spots and I think next time I can do better with it. For now though, this should work.

Next up, the background...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Done


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work! :thumb:



> I'm not happy with the finish. It feels rough in spots and I think next time I can do better


Sand it with a 220 grit and apply another coat followed by a poly coat or 2.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job on the stand :thumb: . If you keep doing projects like that, you'll get more comfortable doing others. It just takes a little time and patience.


----------



## TangTango (Dec 11, 2009)

The stand looks really nice.
When are we gonna get to see it with a tank on top of it?


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice going for a first time at woodworking.

Regarding the finish, always remember that finishing is 95% preparation ... sand, sand, then seal and/or stain, sand s'more, first coat of finish, sand again, second coat, .....


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks good to me. For a smoother finish as mentioned sanding is key but you may/may not know about tack cloth? Small sheets with sticky stuff made for rubbing work down after sanding. It removes and holds the fine sanding dust which can otherwise wind up in the next coat as little bumps.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm going to really try to be more patient next time on the finishing phase. I did four passes of sanding, starting with a 60 grit then moving up to 150. I also used a vaccuum and a tack cloth, but I think the dirty workshop caused some to settle on the stand while it was drying. I enjoy the building much more than the sanding!!

I also learned that I need to be very careful with the orbital sander; in a couple of spots you can make out a circular scratch through the finish.

The plan is to order a tank from Glasscages soon to place on it. A matching wood canopy is the next project...and I'll definitely be using these tips.


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think you did a great job.. It looks great! :thumb:

What are you going to do on the inside of the stand? Did you stain it too? If you havent already, I would to help protect from any water that may end up down there.

Again.... Your stand looks awesome!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

An inspiring build to my eyes, since I don't have a saw either.
Or a workbench.
Or a workroom.

Did the plans come from this site, or elsewhere?

kevin


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a helpful hint to others building stands in the future. Most if not all "finish" plywoods DO NOT need sanded prior to staining. Maybe a very light sanding with a very fine grit. These plywoods are already sanded to 120 grit at the factory. Plus most finished grade plywood has an extremely thin layer of real wood that is veneered to a substrate of lesser grade material. Just make sure that the surface is free of dust prior to staining. Then stain to the color you like. Apply a layer of "varnish" (could be shellac, polyurethane, etc.) then after the first coat of varnish lightly HAND sand. With a fine steel wool. Remove all the dust. Apply a second layer for the final coat. Could even do a third if desired. With light sanding in between coats. Just my two cents. Good Luck!


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## mud-duck (Jan 26, 2010)

good looking stand, nice work.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

> Did the plans come from this site, or elsewhere?


I started off using a plan from this site, but quickly changed it when I saw it didn't have enough front access. From there, it was more or less a design-as-you-go project. One thing I really like about DIY stands is how you can customize them to suit yourself.


----------

